# Can't use scroll-wheel [solved]

## MaverickHunterZero

I have a Logitech wired scroll-mouse, and I cannot get the scroll wheel to work as anything other than a third button.  My xorg.conf file is as follows:

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

I tried looking this up in the forums, but I still couldn't get it to work.  One try even made it so startx wouldn't get KDE up and running at all.

I appreciate any help on this.

----------

## StringCheesian

To get this scroll wheel working on my MS Intellimouse Optical, I had to put this:

```
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

...in the Section "InputDevice" for the mouse.

I don't know if it would be different for a Logitech.

EDIT: I found this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-181093-highlight-logitech.html#181093

Does that help any? You might also want to read the first post in that thread.Last edited by StringCheesian on Thu Dec 15, 2005 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaverickHunterZero

Yeah...unfortunately I tried that line:

             Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

With no change...at least it didn't crash KDE this time, though.

----------

## StringCheesian

How about the link I edited in?

Maybe you don't have to do all that. What happens if you put this in your xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

     ... (whatever's there)

     Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

     Option "Buttons" "6"

     Option "ZAxisMapping "5 6"

EndSection
```

----------

## MaverickHunterZero

Okay, I just tried all that, but it prevented KDE from starting, saying it couldn't load the Primary Pointer.

----------

## StringCheesian

Well, I'm stumped. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

----------

## morodoch

Maybe StringCheesian thought you have more buttons than you do, try this:

```
Section "InputDevice"

     ... (whatever's there)

     Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

     Option "Buttons" "5"

     Option "ZAxisMapping "4 5"

EndSection
```

----------

## MaverickHunterZero

Well, that's what I thought, too, so I added in what he has first, then I methodically erased a line at a time until I could get it working again.  So I had what he has:

Section "InputDevice"

     ... (whatever's there)

     Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

     Option "Buttons" "6"

     Option "ZAxisMapping "5 6"

EndSection

then I took out the 'Explorer' and left just PS/2

rebooted...still didn't work...then I took out the Option "Buttons" "6" line altogether.

rebooted...still didn't work...then I took out Option "ZAxisMapping "5 6" 

rebooted...and then it worked again, leaving me back at square 1.  Is there some kind of mouse-installing guide around somewhere?  I don't know what the "5 6" means in ZAxis Mapping, either.

and as for the number of buttons I have, I have two buttons plus the scrollwheel, which can also be used as a button.

----------

## morodoch

The "5 6" are the button numbers, which on a normal scroll mouse are as follows:

1 - left button

2 - right button

3 - middle mouse / scroll button click

4, 5 - scroll up & down

I guess that StringCheesian has one more button than most of us  :Very Happy: 

I think if you configure more buttons than you actually have X barfs.

You may find out more by looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## MaverickHunterZero

It seems to barf just when I use ZAxismapping at all...  :Sad: 

----------

## morodoch

That's odd. Have you told it you've got the extra buttons:

```
        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

----------

## fserafin

here my section i had problems at first too .... it was syntax for me 

```

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

```

this is for a logitech trackball that i have

----------

## MaverickHunterZero

Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mice"

that is what mine looks like

I tried doing it like this:

 Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "Buttons" "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mice"

It crashed, so I did this:

Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

    Option "Buttons" "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mice"

Then it crashed, then I tried this:

Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mice"

It crashed, then I did this:

Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mice"

That worked, but it means I'm back at the beginning (with no scrollwheel support)

----------

## morodoch

Do you really have /dev/mice, not /dev/input/mice?

Try this:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        #Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

If that doesn't work, try uncommenting the psaux line, and commenting the /dev/input line.

----------

## MaverickHunterZero

well, I know that /dev/psaux doesn't exist on my system...is that a problem???   I do have /dev/input/mice...and I remember NOT having it a while ago, which was why I used /dev/mice...I will try that.   Wait, scratch that...I already AM using /dev/input/mice...

----------

## morodoch

Well I'm out of ideas - what kind of mouse is it anyway? Is it a MS one? Is it USB or PS/2?

----------

## fserafin

did you compile your kernel for support with /dev/psaux

i belive there an option in the kernel comfig for ps2 devices

----------

## MaverickHunterZero

Yeah, I see where that is, and I have it now.  I'll try it.  What's the protocol "IMPS/2" thing?  it didn't seem to work for me, I just use PS/2...but maybe if I understood what it is....

----------

## golding

Try checking this out

 *Quote:*   

> User Tools
> 
> If you use a Logitech mouse, there is a tool called lmctl which will help you set the proper resolution, enable or disable smart scroll, etc. This tool is available in the community repoisitory which is listed in the Unofficial user repositories . 

 

From

 *Quote:*   

> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Get_All_Mouse_Buttons_Working

 

----------

## morodoch

I think PS/2 is a lowest common denominator driver for PS/2 mice, where IMPS/2 has support for the scroll-wheel. I may be wrong on this, though.

----------

